# Help me choose a pow board



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

So I own an Endeavor Archetype but have found on those deep days it lacks the float I want. Since I don't care about hitting the park or doing tricks the Archetype is fine for my daily driving needs and moderate powder days. I live in Utah and typically ride at Park City and spend most of my time in the woods on powder days. So I want something that turns fast and doesn't burn out my back leg on deeper days. Would be cool if the board would also serve as a fun carving board on groomer runs but not a requirement.

I've narrowed down my choices to Jones Storm Chaser, Jones Mind Expander, Rossi Sushi, korua dart and Niche Pyre.

What would you suggest I pull the trigger on?


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Storm Chaser and Sushi and pretty much dedicated pow boards (and great in trees) while the the other two can excel more in other conditions. I think it comes down to if you want a short fatty or more traditional board. Since you already have the Archetype, I would go with the Sushi or Storm Chaser for the short, fat option. Another neat board in that category is the Marhar Woodsman.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

@Jkb818 are those the only boards you are considering?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> @Jkb818 are those the only boards you are considering?


Open to others!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I like my Pencil + a lot but if I were to buy a new powder board that also worked for carving I would consider the Stranda Tree Surfer.
It packs a surprising 1270 mm of effective edge. I only rode it on piste but I can’t think it’s not going to be any less great in powder.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Or I would just buy a Dart lol


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=781925938969889


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=781925938969889


Looks sick but I’m 140lbs...can’t imagine riding a 162.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Or I would just buy a Dart lol


That’s what I had my heart set on for a while but I think I got tempted by some of these deals on sushi and storm chaser and my thinking got clouded.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Deleted a double post


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ah crap i forgot about the storm chaser lol


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

If you are also looking for something that can also be good on groomers than I would forget the Sushi and Storm Chaser. They are both great powder and tree boards, but the other boards you have listed are much more versatile. You can also look into the Telos Backslash, Capita Slush Slasher if you want a great less expensive option, and the Lib Tech Orca can also do pow, trees, and groomers.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> That’s what I had my heart set on for a while but I think I got tempted by some of these deals on sushi and storm chaser and my thinking got clouded.


I could totally see myself owning a Storm Chaser, but you obviously need to own a Dart...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sometimes there's just no substitute for a longer board.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

- Fullbag


Powder slasher for the steep, deep and tight terrain that will rip the groomers on your way to the pow stashes and back to the lifts. You can take out the Blunt Diamond in every condition, everywhere and you will not be disappointed. That board turns so quick, and with such surprising edge hold...




fullbag.com





At 6'4 I rode that thing in above the knee pow without effort. Carves very well. 

Lucky you the price in is CAD.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jkb818 said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to Jones Storm Chaser, Jones Mind Expander, Rossi Sushi, korua dart and Niche Pyre.
> 
> What would you suggest I pull the trigger on?


Archetype is one of the best. I saw you're 140lbs, what size Archetype are you on? Anyway, if you want more effortless tree floatation, how concerned are you with groomer performace? Literally not at all, like ONLY deep snow; Arbor Terrapin. Not very concerned but needs to function; Marhar Woodsmen, Rossi Sushi, K2 Cool Bean, Jones Mind Expander. Somewhat, would like it to be more than just an A to B situation; Orca, Storm Chaser, Arbor Cask. Oh hell yeah I wanna get low; Weston Japow, Moss Jellyfish, K2 Simple Pleasures, DC Powder Killer or whatever they're calling it now, Niche Pyre, Telos Backslash or the Kemper Equivalent, if the new Drake Cocktail is indeed an old Flow Enigma then that works but that is a pure guess as the shape is identical (I haven't ever ridden a Drake board). YO LET'S PARTY; Rome Service Dog, Bataleon Party Wave, Yes 420.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Archetype is one of the best. I saw you're 140lbs, what size Archetype are you on? Anyway, if you want more effortless tree floatation, how concerned are you with groomer performace? Literally not at all, like ONLY deep snow; Arbor Terrapin. Not very concerned but needs to function; Marhar Woodsmen, Rossi Sushi, K2 Cool Bean, Jones Mind Expander. Somewhat, would like it to be more than just an A to B situation; Orca, Storm Chaser, Arbor Cask. Oh hell yeah I wanna get low; Weston Japow, Moss Jellyfish, K2 Simple Pleasures, DC Powder Killer or whatever they're calling it now, Niche Pyre, if the new Drake Cocktail is indeed an old Flow Enigma then that works but that is a pure guess as the shape is identical (I haven't ever ridden a Drake board). YO LET'S PARTY; Rome Service Dog, Bataleon Party Wave, Yes 420.


Do you think the Stormchaser is better on piste than the Mindexpander?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Snowdaddy said:


> Do you think the Stormchaser is better on piste than the Mindexpander?


Admittedly that is not likely a common thought, but in my opinion yes. To me the Mind Expander was a missed attempt at marrying the Storm Chaser and Hovercraft. Really for me the ME is just for people that want a Stormchaser but don't want that much width. The stiffness and rocker and 3d base just didn't mesh with my style, felt too loose and the stiffness meant it took too much effort to manipulate the right way to overcome the rocker and 3d base on hardpack. But that's me.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

You’ve caught a Koruavirus already. If the deals around don’t convince you to pay almost half the price for other nice boards, it’s inevitable that you’ll get one anyway.
Koruas are different than the Archetype (sidecut, profile, flex) so you won’t have a dillema what to ditch. I’m happy owning both for different riding styles and conditions.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Would you consider the Bataleon Surfer?
That board looks like an amazing pow board.
Bit expensive though...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

At the Surfer LTD price I'd get a Moss, TJ, or Gentem. But the regular priced one is solid.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Archetype is one of the best. I saw you're 140lbs, what size Archetype are you on? Anyway, if you want more effortless tree floatation, how concerned are you with groomer performace? Literally not at all, like ONLY deep snow; Arbor Terrapin. Not very concerned but needs to function; Marhar Woodsmen, Rossi Sushi, K2 Cool Bean, Jones Mind Expander. Somewhat, would like it to be more than just an A to B situation; Orca, Storm Chaser, Arbor Cask. Oh hell yeah I wanna get low; Weston Japow, Moss Jellyfish, K2 Simple Pleasures, DC Powder Killer or whatever they're calling it now, Niche Pyre, Telos Backslash or the Kemper Equivalent, if the new Drake Cocktail is indeed an old Flow Enigma then that works but that is a pure guess as the shape is identical (I haven't ever ridden a Drake board). YO LET'S PARTY; Rome Service Dog, Bataleon Party Wave, Yes 420.


I ride the 154 Archetype...you’ve given me quite a bit to think about for options. I would like the board to have some turning performance when not on powder since resorts get tracked pretty quick. Out of the options you provided I think I'd prefer the storm chaser, backslash or Pyre. Out of these three which do think would complement the Archetype the best?


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Nivek said:


> At the Surfer LTD price I'd get a Moss, TJ, or Gentem. But the regular priced one is solid.


Im thinking about getting the 2021 regular surfer in 154, for this season.
Always wanted to try that board. They added a lighter core to it and this new tech they are calling Air Ride for 2021.
Which Bataleon claims it dampens vibrations. But this Air Ride, could just be a gimmick.
Love, the shape of that board though.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

United shapes explorer series has some fun shapes that fit your bill. I'd also recommend taking a look at the united shape orbit - high EE packed into minimum RL and is meant to be ridden shorter but isn't quite a short-fat like the sushi. I think the other boards suggested will be great choices but just throwing my $0.02 in there. 

Alternatively I love my furberg and that thing floats like no other in my mind.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

onitsukatiger said:


> United shapes explorer series has some fun shapes that fit your bill. I'd also recommend taking a look at the united shape orbit - high EE packed into minimum RL and is meant to be ridden shorter but isn't quite a short-fat like the sushi. I think the other boards suggested will be great choices but just throwing my $0.02 in there.
> 
> Alternatively I love my furberg and that thing floats like no other in my mind.


what furberg do you have?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

K2 Simple Pleasures for sure! 

The days of a powder board being only good for riding powder are over for me. Five of the seven boards in my quiver are actually powder boards that will rip on groomers and I only really ride proper powder on my annual Japan trip, the Aussie pow is just too dense to be considered true powder.

The SP is a blast to carve on but also its not crazy set back so you still have a bit of a tail to lean on. I took mine to Japan and the float was effortless, best of everything with this board.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

JDA said:


> K2 Simple Pleasures for sure!
> 
> The days of a powder board being only good for riding powder are over for me. Five of the seven boards in my quiver are actually powder boards that will rip on groomers and I only really ride proper powder on my annual Japan trip, the Aussie pow is just too dense to be considered true powder.
> 
> The SP is a blast to carve on but also its not crazy set back so you still have a bit of a tail to lean on. I took mine to Japan and the float was effortless, best of everything with this board.


You make a good point! You own or did own the Archetype right? Don’t you also have the Dart?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> You make a good point! You own or did own the Archetype right? Don’t you also have the Dart?


Yes the powder boards I own are:

K2 SP 151
Korua Dart 156
Archetype 158
Burton Skipjack Surf 148
Amplid Pillowtalk 156


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

JDA said:


> Yes the powder boards I own are:
> 
> K2 SP 151
> Korua Dart 156
> ...


That’s an awesome quiver any more feedback on the dart didn’t you just get it?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Looks sick but I’m 140lbs...can’t imagine riding a 162.


I remember 5th grade...

Seriously though, my elephantism is the only reason you guys haven't talked me into a Simple Pleasures yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> I remember 5th grade...
> 
> Seriously though, my elephantism is the only reason you guys haven't talked me into a Simple Pleasures yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


LOL! I have weighed as much as 180 but living in Utah has been good to me.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> That’s an awesome quiver any more feedback on the dart didn’t you just get it?


I've only used it in somewhat icy conditions but I can tell you straight up it's no where near as versatile as the SP. The Dart is more of a niche board you would need the right conditions to enjoy whereas I could have a good time riding anything on the SP.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Another vote for the SP, but for the price the sushi is unbeatable, FIGHT ME


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

It also depends on how tight trees and how tight turns. Lower speeds and tight trees Sushi is amazing, it's easy to turn on groomers too (camber). But in higher speeds (pow or groomers) it's too unstable for me.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

kieloa said:


> It also depends on how tight trees and how tight turns. Lower speeds and tight trees Sushi is amazing, it's easy to turn on groomers too (camber). But in higher speeds (pow or groomers) it's too unstable for me.


i would say that the trees at the Canyons side of Park City tend to be pretty tight. Not like vermont glades tight but still pretty close. So i'm not exactly bombing through them but instead carefully picking my lines.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jkb818 said:


> I ride the 154 Archetype...you’ve given me quite a bit to think about for options. I would like the board to have some turning performance when not on powder since resorts get tracked pretty quick. Out of the options you provided I think I'd prefer the storm chaser, backslash or Pyre. Out of these three which do think would complement the Archetype the best?


The Storm Chase is the most pow specific, the Pyre the most all mountain capable, and the Backslash between the two. If I owned an Archetype I'd probably be looking a the Pyre myself.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Ditto on the sushi instability at speed through tracked out powder. [emoji15]


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nivek said:


> The Storm Chase is the most pow specific, the Pyre the most all mountain capable, and the Backslash between the two. If I owned an Archetype I'd probably be looking a the Pyre myself.


Cool thanks! Are you aware of any significant changes between the 2019 and 2020 Pyre?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm totally talking out of my ass here, but I have a Nitro Pow sitting in my garage that still has stickers on it and it _looks_ like it will rip on both powder and groomers. So maybe check out a Nitro Pow cause it's got Pow in the name. Also, my Pow is last year's model and it's fecal brown for some reason but a board that's poop color has to be a sick ride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jkb818 said:


> Cool thanks! Are you aware of any significant changes between the 2019 and 2020 Pyre?


Different factory. While I wouldn't hesitate on the 19, given the option I'd get the 20.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Different factory. While I wouldn't hesitate on the 19, given the option I'd get the 20.


Sweet thanks. How do you think the pyre would compliment the archetype?


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 7, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> So I own an Endeavor Archetype but have found on those deep days it lacks the float I want. Since I don't care about hitting the park or doing tricks the Archetype is fine for my daily driving needs and moderate powder days. I live in Utah and typically ride at Park City and spend most of my time in the woods on powder days. So I want something that turns fast and doesn't burn out my back leg on deeper days. Would be cool if the board would also serve as a fun carving board on groomer runs but not a requirement.
> 
> I've narrowed down my choices to Jones Storm Chaser, Jones Mind Expander, Rossi Sushi, korua dart and Niche Pyre.
> 
> What would you suggest I pull the trigger on?


I love my Mind Expander for just what you are describing. Great float in pow, super nimble in the trees. As a plus, it carves surprisingly well. I ride it most days when I want a fun mellow playful ride. All except hard carving and then I get out the Flagship. You might like the Ultra Mind Expander too. Cambered and stiffer so it carves great and with that same surf shape and quick handling that make the Mind Expander so great in pow.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been somewhat surprised that one of the board makers hasn't tried the long high rocker nose design that is used very successfully in some skis. Or a least I haven't seen one. You could shape a versital all mountain board with the extra nose not doing anything until coming into play giving lift in powder. I make my own boards so I made one a few years ago out of curiosity and it works great, Carvey on the hard snow and lifts right up and floats in deep powder so the concept isn't without merit. Looks huge but the first 15cm or so doesn't really come into play unless snow piles up. I thought it would be a monster to handle in chopped up powder but the somewhat stiff carvy camber aspect seems to make it plenty stable cutting through the crud with no drama.

It seems these days board makers have become kind of staid and ski makers are embracing all kinds of radical ideas. Funny how things swing.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

bob2356 said:


> I have been somewhat surprised that one of the board makers hasn't tried the long high rocker nose design that is used very successfully in some skis. Or a least I haven't seen one. You could shape a versital all mountain board with the extra nose not doing anything until coming into play giving lift in powder. I make my own boards so I made one a few years ago out of curiosity and it works great, Carvey on the hard snow and lifts right up and floats in deep powder so the concept isn't without merit. Looks huge but the first 15cm or so doesn't really come into play unless snow piles up. I thought it would be a monster to handle in chopped up powder but the somewhat stiff carvy camber aspect seems to make it plenty stable cutting through the crud with no drama.
> 
> It seems these days board makers have become kind of staid and ski makers are embracing all kinds of radical ideas. Funny how things swing.


What do you think s-camber is? My nitro nuat has a big ol rocker nose and it's unsinkable, as far as board makers being stale compared to skies? LOL you can't be serious, look at all the crazy shapes that have come out the last few seasons from almost every company, skiers copy snowboarders everyone knows that


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

bob2356 said:


> I have been somewhat surprised that one of the board makers hasn't tried the long high rocker nose design that is used very successfully in some skis. Or a least I haven't seen one. You could shape a versital all mountain board with the extra nose not doing anything until coming into play giving lift in powder. I make my own boards so I made one a few years ago out of curiosity and it works great, Carvey on the hard snow and lifts right up and floats in deep powder so the concept isn't without merit. Looks huge but the first 15cm or so doesn't really come into play unless snow piles up. I thought it would be a monster to handle in chopped up powder but the somewhat stiff carvy camber aspect seems to make it plenty stable cutting through the crud with no drama.
> 
> It seems these days board makers have become kind of staid and ski makers are embracing all kinds of radical ideas. Funny how things swing.


Whatever dude, maybe its just not showing up on the east coast as much, but I've done a lot of demo days and haven't seen what you are seeing. I'll look harder.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

bob2356 said:


> Whatever dude, maybe its just not showing up on the east coast as much, but I've done a lot of demo days and haven't seen what you are seeing. I'll look harder.


Check out K2 Enjoyer series, Nitro Quiver series, just about everything Bataleon makes but especially the Party Wave, all Spring Break boards, Lib's colab boards with Matt Biolos and Matt Cummins, Burton Family Tree stuff, most Jones boards with extended rocker and spooned out everything, Rome Pow Division boards, Rossignol Sushi, Ride Warpig and MtnPig, Yes 420 Powderhull, DC House of Powder colab...

I could imagine not seeing this stuff on the east coast because the marketing focus is on powder, but there has been an explosion of crazy awesome shapes in the past eight years. It's very exciting except I want to ride them all and don't want to own 50 boards.

EDIT: I lied, I DO want to own 50 boards but that's excessive and I'd end up not riding most of them.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

drblast said:


> It's very exciting except I want to ride them all and don't want to own 50 boards.
> 
> EDIT: I lied, I DO want to own 50 boards but that's excessive and I'd end up not riding most of them.


This is my issue...I can talk myself into and out of so many boards. Ideally I’d be ordering like 5-10 of them all at once. Sell the ones I don’t want (maybe)


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> This is my issue...I can talk myself into and out of so many boards. Ideally I’d be ordering like 5-10 of them all at once. Sell the ones I don’t want (maybe)


I do this with about 3-4 boards a year, buy and sell. I usually wait for sales and am selling early-to-mid season. I lose money doing this but it's not much and probably cheaper than demo fees.

It would be cool to start some kind of trading ring where we swap boards around for everyone to try out, but there a a few very active riders on Snowboard Trader on Facebook that essentially do that through buying and selling.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jkb818 said:


> Sweet thanks. How do you think the pyre would compliment the archetype?


I feel like well. Like I said, I'd own both.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nivek said:


> I feel like well. Like I said, I'd own both.


Sorry my question wasn't clear. I was wondering what you think the unique benefits would be of each board that warrant owning them both.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

drblast said:


> I do this with about 3-4 boards a year, buy and sell. I usually wait for sales and am selling early-to-mid season. I lose money doing this but it's not much and probably cheaper than demo fees.
> 
> It would be cool to start some kind of trading ring where we swap boards around for everyone to try out, but there a a few very active riders on Snowboard Trader on Facebook that essentially do that through buying and selling.


That’s exactly what I do as well. Around 7-8 boards a season as one day is not enough to really feel the board in most cases. Some really hyped and ‚mainstream’ boards, with the right buy/sell timing allow you to basically ride for free. Usually you lose some money, sometimes quite a lot if you go for a really expensive board but really, the more boards you try yourself, the more data you have to compare to the reviews and the experience shared on forums. It makes it easier to grab the ones you’ll like the most in the future.
And it’s hella fun.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

They now make a shorter Tree Surfer


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

I love and ride Never Summer and after talking to them 2 years ago, they recommended the Maverix for powder. I bought a demo board from them and it floats the deep pow here in Colorado. They are currently replacing it with the Harpoon, so there are some really good deals on the Maverix, just look on line.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

So this deck just had my number. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> So this deck just had my number.
> View attachment 154722


After hearing Mikey LeBlanc rave about it, I've been looking, but they're too small for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> After hearing Mikey LeBlanc rave about it, I've been looking, but they're too small for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Where did you hear this? And even a 160 is too small? The width on this thing is massive.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Where did you hear this? And even a 160 is too small? The width on this thing is massive.


Bomb hole podcast.

For some reason I had it in my head that is was Sushi-esque and they only made one size. Might need to keep my eyes open...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

LOL You've bought two boards in the time since I placed my order with snowboards.com. Turns out they reallocated my order to someone else and nobody told me even though I've called 3 times. Today I finally got someone on the phone who knew what was going on... Oh, and they have no more so I'm just SOL after sitting on my thumb for 3 weeks. Very pissed off. Bullshit.

So, what powder board should I buy from Evo? lol

Eh, maybe I'll just use my party platter for the trees this year.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> LOL You've bought two boards in the time since I placed my order with snowboards.com. Turns out they reallocated my order to someone else and nobody told me even though I've called 3 times. Today I finally got someone on the phone who knew what was going on... Oh, and they have no more so I'm just SOL after sitting on my thumb for 3 weeks. Very pissed off. Bullshit.
> 
> So, what powder board should I buy from Evo? lol
> 
> Eh, maybe I'll just use my party platter for the trees this year.


Shit man i wish i knew because i returned the Sushi. i had really wanted that Storm Chaser in the 2020 color but couldnt find it. So i was gonna stay with the Sushi until a storm chaser in 147 size in 2020 color popped up on the House and i grabbed it. @Myoko had mentioned that the storm chaser was much faster than the sushi and that was something i read from other reviews as well. So why not get float AND speed? the construction of the storm chaser is truly amazing. this thing is a piece of art. pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Bomb hole podcast.
> 
> For some reason I had it in my head that is was Sushi-esque and they only made one size. Might need to keep my eyes open...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


found that podcast...been very entertaining so far!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Eh, maybe I'll just use my party platter for the trees this year.


That's my plan, along with my Darwin



Jkb818 said:


> found that podcast...been very entertaining so far!


I've listened to most of them, I've enjoyed them, especially as a late comer to the snowboard world, learning some of the history has been cool.


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 7, 2019)

16gkid said:


> What do you think s-camber is? My nitro nuat has a big ol rocker nose and it's unsinkable, as far as board makers being stale compared to skies? LOL you can't be serious, look at all the crazy shapes that have come out the last few seasons from almost every company, skiers copy snowboarders everyone knows that


I remember back when skis were straight and had no sidecut. Snowboarders were laying down trenches on their cambered boards with sidecut. Skiers would say to me, I have been skiing for 20 years and could never carve a turn like that. Then all of a sudden "shaped" skis appeared. Yes, skiers, we saved you from limiting gear. You can thank us by letting us ride Alta!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Got the bindings mounted on the Storm Chaser...went forward forward because let’s face it...switch riding is not happening on this thing.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

mnmwyo said:


> I love my Mind Expander for just what you are describing. Great float in pow, super nimble in the trees. As a plus, it carves surprisingly well. I ride it most days when I want a fun mellow playful ride. All except hard carving and then I get out the Flagship. You might like the Ultra Mind Expander too. Cambered and stiffer so it carves great and with that same surf shape and quick handling that make the Mind Expander so great in pow.


I took my mind expander on a trip to val d'isere and we got knee to thigh deep powder for the entire trip. The board was amazing, with incredible float and such a surfy, awesome ride. You can weight the front and still surf low angle powder. The short sidecut and small tail make it super nimble, too.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Easyrider17 said:


> I took my mind expander on a trip to val d'isere and we got knee to thigh deep powder for the entire trip. The board was amazing, with incredible float and such a surfy, awesome ride. You can weight the front and still surf low angle powder. The short sidecut and small tail make it super nimble, too.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I’m sure it’s a blast...I just have a thing for swallowtails lately


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I've actually never been on a swallow tail. Living in New England sadly we don't get very many powder days so a swallow tail has never been part of my quiver. If I lived where it was deep, though, for sure I'd be looking into the storm chaser.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Easyrider17 said:


> I've actually never been on a swallow tail. Living in New England sadly we don't get very many powder days so a swallow tail has never been part of my quiver. If I lived where it was deep, though, for sure I'd be looking into the storm chaser.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I’m from Massachusetts originally so I feel you.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I would totally feel comfortable on typical north East conditions with the endeavor archetype though.


----------

